# Magicshine with red lens



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

I was stopped by the police recently and they told me my rear light was barely visible. They were very friendly about it and suggested I get a better light. That got me thinking.... I know MS do a rear specific light but I though if I got a regular MS light and fitted a red lens or painted the lens red it would be an extremely bright tail light when on strobe. It also gives me the option of swapping it back to a clear lens to to use on the front of the bike.

Something like this.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/fenix-...shlight-signal-lamp-red-39-7mm-diameter-54702

As anyone done something similar?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

I would suggest you get a superflash

Cheaper and lighter than a MS, and I'm betting a heck of a light more reliable.

You don't want to find out your rear light has stopped working by being hit from behind


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

I did just that with my MagicShine 900 (MJ-808). I put down two layers of vehicle brakelight repair tape. Works great, no problems with overheating (though I only use it on strobe). The helmet mount that comes with it can be flipped upside down and strapped between the seat rails, so the light sits up under the seat, and is quick disconnect for when you lock up the bike..
It's VERY bright for a taillight, you have to do two layers of the tape or else you'll be pissing off drivers. I had a guy stop me at one point to ask where I got it.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

I will look for some tailight tape today and do some experimenting!:thumbsup:


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Went to the auto store and got some red taillight paint in a spray can. It looks very bright! Will see how good it is tonight.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks like it'll be bright! If you drivers are honking and giving you the finger it means you should spray on another coat. (From experience).


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

WOW this thing is outrageously bright! Thanks for the headsup on using the helmet mount under the saddle stumblemumble. Allows the light to be aimed down so its not as offensive to those behind lol


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

ozlongboarder said:


> WOW this thing is outrageously bright! Thanks for the headsup on using the helmet mount under the saddle stumblemumble. Allows the light to be aimed down so its not as offensive to those behind lol


A good bet might be the baby magicshine, replace the white XPE with a red. Probably even brighter.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

znomit said:


> A good bet might be the baby magicshine, replace the white XPE with a red. Probably even brighter.


Baby magicshine, whats that?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

ozlongboarder said:


> Baby magicshine, whats that?


http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-838...de-200-lumen-led-bike-light-set-2-18650-44965


----------



## Sliverboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I have two magicshine's that I bought for night trail riding.

I've been using one of the lights on my handle bar for commuting to work. I had been thinking of converting my 2nd magicshine into a rear tail light and when I found this thread it inspired me to do it.

I found a rear reflector that was almost the exact diameter as the light. I taped the reflector to the magicshine and mounted it to my seat as was suggested in this thread (with the helmet mount). The reflector diffuses the light quite well, I'll see how the reflector and tape hold up over time. Right I'm using two batteries, but I'm waiting for a Y-cable to be delivered so I can use just one battery at a time.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Either one of these lenses would work great with a single coat of red tail light paint:


----------



## dereknz (May 3, 2011)

I lost my tail light a couple of weeks ago in a mtb night race and am currently using red eletrical tape over one the lens of my 3 chinese xm-ls lights I use and shifting it to the back of the bike when I need to ride on the road. Keep the roll of electrical tape in my back pack and it works fine. Use 2 layers if running at 10% power and 3 layers if using flash which runs at 100%. Good for traffic directly behind you but may not be as noticeable for traffic that is side on.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

The best solution would be a clip on red cover that was about 2" deep that allowed the light to shine out the side as well as out the rear. That way it would allow traffic in side streets to see you as well as giving the ability to clip the cover off and use the light as a head light. 


My mates hate riding behind me now!


----------



## dereknz (May 3, 2011)

yes like Ay Up saxon caps http://www.ayup-lights.com/products/37/


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

dereknz said:


> yes like Ay Up saxon caps http://www.ayup-lights.com/products/37/


Thats it! 
What is the diameter on those? Would they fit over a MS?


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

Just get this. $10.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultraf...-k2-red-led-flashlight-1-18650-2-cr123a-20333

Add a drop-in with modes.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/cree-x...t-drop-in-led-module-38mm-26mm-8-4v-max-26345


----------



## FreeGravey (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/rechar...-with-7-mode-2-red-laser-beam-35mw-90117#open full view they allso just released some 1400 and 1600 lumen headlights... i love magic shine.


----------



## Azra (May 20, 2011)

Something like this is what you need to give it all-around visibility (I think).

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SQUARE-D-Standard-Pushbutton-Cap-5B463

This one's 30 mm,


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Dredge post...

Action-LED-Lights - Wide Angle Lens - RED


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Azra said:


> Something like this is what you need to give it all-around visibility (I think).
> 
> SQUARE D Pushbutton Cap, 30 Mm - Pushbutton Accessories - 5B463|9001R7 - Grainger Industrial Supply
> 
> This one's 30 mm,


Interesting...That's about the size that might fit perfectly over a 501B torch host.


----------

